# williams & severance cobalt



## harp67 (Oct 19, 2007)

[] is there any hope of repairing these rare sodas? [&o]


----------



## Jim (Oct 19, 2007)

Yes. They could be professionally repaired to display nicely. I would look for a good replacement top from another broken example. If you can find one with a good color match, a professional "bottle doctor" could chop off the broken blob and replace it. I use epoxy for chips, but on the two worst ones, I would replace the tops. 

 Your middle bottle doesn't look like it has too much missing. An epoxy chip repair would be possible on that one. ~Jim


----------



## baltbottles (Oct 19, 2007)

My opinion is to try to keep as much of the orginal glass as posable and just rebuild the missing parts of the lip with colored resin.

 Chris


----------



## Lordbud (Oct 19, 2007)

Cobalt Williams & Severance sodas are keepers.
  The middle example looks fine from that angle; does it have other issues?

  If I had dug those myself I think I would keep them as is, unless you are thinking of selling them.


----------



## harp67 (Oct 19, 2007)

hi lordbud, hey im from san jose also. yeah the back of the top of the middle bottle has a little damage but its displayable. give me a call if your interested in buying 1 of them 408 859 5590


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Oct 19, 2007)

I've dug quite few of those over the years and definitely would not spend too much to make them what they aren't. In other words, for yourself to keep would be fine, but for resale they are still damaged goods and you probably couldn't recover your expenses for a pro repair. If you go ahead contact Marty Hall in Reno. He can make them look new again.


----------

